# Hamster Rescue Preston



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Just wondered if anyone knows of any pet rescue centres in Preston...particularly for hamsters...

I am not getting rid of mine, just thinking of getting a couple more!!


----------



## blackjack11 (Dec 27, 2008)

Have had a search but didn't find any.


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks very much. I have rescued another hammie from [email protected]!


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

cherrie_b said:


> Thanks very much. I have rescued another hammie from [email protected]!


Good going! I had adopted my Guinea pig, instead of getting a baby! good for you!


----------

